# Are all Charvel guitars made in the USA



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I see some Charvel guitars that have 'made in the usa' on the back/heel plate whereas others have no heel cover and just have four bolts. Are all Charvels made in the USA? If not, where are they manufactured and how do you tell?

For example, where is this guitar made? Pro-Mod San Dimas® Style 2 HH FR M | Pro-Mod Style 2 | Charvel® Guitars

TG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not anymore. Some were japanese but i think now they are korean. Usa line still exists afaik.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Way back they were made in the US, then in Japan for a while.
When they moved the headquarters from California to Fort Worth, those were MIJ for sure, some earlier too. 

Fender bought them out, or at least the name and started to produce them in Japan again a few years back.
I think that they are now made in Mexico. There may still some higher end models out of the US, not sure of that one though.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, I just cannot make sense of all the different models/origins. I personally don't really care where a guitar is made, but the used prices on these are all over the place and it is hard to tell what is what.

TG


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

The pro mod San Dimas you linked is made in Mexico. They still make some killer USA models but you will be paying more than double the price of MIM one. Like Sulphur said they moved non-USA production from Japan to Mexico in 2015 I believe. You can still buy USA Charvels, they are easy to spot since they will say Made in USA under the logo on the headstock . I owned a 2010 USA Ferrari Red So Cal that was a nice guitar; I'd hunt for the '08 or '10 USA's since they can still be had for a decent price. If you look on Kijiji or Reverb the USA made ones do come up. But the MIJ and MIM's are also quality instruments which will be much easier to locate.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks guys, I just cannot make sense of all the different models/origins. I personally don't really care where a guitar is made, but the used prices on these are all over the place and it is hard to tell what is what.
> 
> TG


If its a higher price, its probably MIJ or MIA.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The Wildcard I had was around a grand new, though I saw another locally that was listed for $1200 shortly after.

That was around the time that they were MIJ, so you'd think that they'd be listed a good bit under that used now.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

great resource for all Charvel / Jackson is JCF Online - A Jackson Guitars and Charvel Guitars Community

for brief history of Charvel and Japanese models:
Charvel Guitars | Charvel History | Charvel San Dimas History | Charvel Guitar
and
Guide and serial database of Japanese Charvel Guitars 1986-1991

Fender Charvel's were made in Japan until recently (2013-2015?)and I think that factory caught fire.
After that I think from 2015 they are made in Mexico.

Of course there are still Custom shop ones made in US

hope this helps


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think I missed out on a deal. A made in the USA Model 2 San Dimas for $750 Cdn. It's gone now


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Stay clear of them unless you are buying new from a store. All kinds of bootleg parts and bodies on Flee bay and handy man assembled guitars. Made in USA were made about eight years age. Then they moved production to Japan and now they are made in Mexico. These all come in under the Fender banner.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks guys. I think I missed out on a deal. A made in the USA Model 2 San Dimas for $750 Cdn. It's gone now


Your lucky you missed out. Original USA builds go well over $1000. They were $999 new about eight years ago. Parts guitar probably.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Distortion, did you mean to write "well UNDER $1000." This guitar looked exactly like a new one but had the Made in the USA heel cover on the back. I wasn't sure what I was buying so I didn't snatch it. Looks like I was right to hold off! Whew.



Distortion said:


> Stay clear of them unless you are buying new from a store. All kinds of bootleg parts and bodies on Flee bay and handy man assembled guitars. Made in USA were made about eight years age. Then they moved production to Japan and now they are made in Mexico. These all come in under the Fender banner.





Distortion said:


> Your lucky you missed out. Original USA builds go well over $1000. They were $999 new about eight years ago. Parts guitar probably.


Thanks for all the info guys. I am just looking for a fun "I'm a teenager again" guitar, but the history of these is anything but fun to sort through  I just sold a Godin that fit the bill perfectly, but I hated the neck; every Godin I have tried (with one exception) has felt horrible in my hand so I am looking to find something else.

TG


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I am just looking for a fun "I'm a teenager again" guitar, but the history of these is anything but fun to sort through


It is not that difficult. Read Charvel Guitars | Charvel History | Charvel San Dimas History | Charvel Guitar and you will know how US and then Japanese made started.
Japanese first release were called Model from 1 to 6.
After that series came different models - check the links I gave you. 
1986
The Model Series Charvel | The Resource for Charvel Import Guitars with Charvel Fort Worth Texas Neck Plate made in Japan !
Charvel 1986 Models | charvel model 1 | charvel model 2 | charvel model 3 | charvel model 4 | charvel model 5 | charvel model 6 | 1986 charvel model series | 1986 import charvel | 1986 import charvels

1987
Charvel Guitar | Charvel Guitars
Charvel 1987 Models | charvel model 1 | charvel model 2 | charvel model 3 | charvel model 4 | charvel model 5 | charvel model 6 | 1986 charvel model series | 1986 import charvel | 1986 import charvels
88/89
Charvel 1988 Models | Charvel 1989 Models | charvel model 1c | charvel model 3dr | charvel model 4m | charvel model 5a | charvel model 5fx | charvel model 7 | charvel model 8 | charvel model 8m | charvel model 88 | charvel model 1af | charvel model 1a3s | charvel model 1a1sh | charvel model hsh | charvel model midi | charvel model 88 | charvel model 88 | charvel model 88 | 1988 89 charvel model series
90/91
Charvel 1990 1991 Models | charvel model 275 deluxe | charvel model 375 deluxe | charvel 475 deluxe | charvel model 650 custom | charvel Fusion Special | charvel fusion plus | charvel avenger | charvel spectrum | charvel predator | charvel model te custom | charvel model st deluxe | charvel model st custom | charvel stx custom | charvel model dk-080 | charvel model dk 85 | charvel model dk 90 | charvel model sdk 100 | charvel model te 085 | charvel model te 070 | 1990 charvels | charvel model cst-050-sss | charvel model hsh | charvel model dk-055-ssh | charvel model dk-060-sh | charvel model dk-065-hh | charvel model dk-065-ssh | charvel model dk-070-hsh | charvel model dk-085-sh | charvel model dk-090-hh | charvel model dk-090-ssh | charvel model dka-110-hh charvel model dka-115-hsh | charvel model ar-070-ssh | charvel model ar-090-ssh | charvel model ar-110-sss | charvel model sdk-070-sh | charvel model sdk-075-ssh | charvel model sdk-080-sh charvel model sdk-085-hh | charvel model sdk-105-sh | charvel model sdk-115-ssh | charvel model sl-140-hh | charvel model sl-145-ssh | charvel model sla-160 | charvel model te-070-ss | charvel model te-090-sh
1992
Charvel 1992 Models | Surfcaster | charvel models | Charvel Crr | Charvel Model CKV | Charvel Ckl
93-95
Charvel 1993 Models | Charvel 1994 Models | Charvel 1995 Models | charvel questar | charvel questar custom | charvel model questar deluxe | charvel model ls 1 | charvel model lsx | charvel model chs | 93 94 95 charvel models
96+
Charvel 1996 Models | Charvel 1997 Models | charvel import san dimas | sd 150 |sd 65 |sd 150 | sd 75 | sd 57 | sd 50 |sd 42 | sd 37

have fun


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a USA San Dimas and its a great guitar...one of my favorites. But I wouldn't put too much emphasis on whether its made her or there. Quality control can still be hit and miss. Some of my solder connections weren't great compared to other gits Ive owned.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

The Fender built Charvels which started about ten years ago will have made in USA on the neck on the front below the Charvel logo. The Made in Japan will have made in Japan on the front also. You will have to look at the MIM which are on the rack right now at L&M. No necks have a serial number. I believe the heel plate you are referring to just says Charvel San Antonio or something along that lines on the heel plate. Does not men they are USA built. Flee bay is full of them plates all with the same serial number.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

On my san dimas, the only markings it has are: 1) small "made in USA" on the bottom of the charvel headstock logo. 2) heel plate.
I bought mine new from L&M but its amazing how easy it would be to fake/"upgrade" one of these.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Even if it is a "partscaster" put together with MIJ/MIM parts, it uis likely a decent deal. Line up the costs of the parts used on eBay, and you'll see what I meant. You won't get out of there with a neck and body alone for much less than $750.


----------

